# Black Walnut Decline



## burntslap (Jun 14, 2010)

Has any new info come about concerning die-back in Black Walnuts?

Any success with hard pruning?

I have a client with 4 huge mature Black Walnuts that we would really like to save. Any ideas ?


----------



## S Mc (Jun 20, 2010)

What is causing the dieback? Are there any signs of cankers?

Pictures would be helpful.

Sylvia


----------



## burntslap (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't have any pics. The foliage is dying back from the tips and working it's way down the limbs and leaders to the trunk. Oregon State University is working on it - they think it is fungal. There are no visible cankers, and no obvious spores. We only seem to be finding it on mature trees.


----------



## swift4me (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not the least bit of an arborist, but I know that there are a great number of arborists who are VERY familiar with black walnut in the Chico, CA area. Because of the gunstock business, they do removal work, plus maximizing value of standing trees.

Just a thought.

Pete


----------



## Grace Tree (Jun 28, 2010)

how about this?
Walnut decline


----------



## ct greenman (Jul 2, 2010)

Last three years my English walnut trees have had a blight/fungus. This year I experimented. I used Agrifoss and pentrabark as a trunk drench. I applied twice once at 1/3 leaf and once at full leaf. They look better than ever. Next year I will not treat and see what happens. Perhaps you should try this with the black walnuts. If you send pics I can see if the damage looks the same.


----------

